
Show HN: WebGL-powered oscilloscope emulator - m1el
http://m1el.github.io/woscope/
======
hughes
That was one of the highest-fidelity visual experiences I've had on the web. I
know there's no more information being displayed than what's in the audio
channel, but I feel like this sort of experience just wouldn't translate well
to any current video encoding, even at enormous file sizes.

Thanks for building this and for sharing!

~~~
m1el
You're very welcome.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
Nice, I assume this is XY-mode by stereo channel. I did a little writeup here:
[http://cookingwithsound.com/an-xy-mode-oscilloscope-in-
your-...](http://cookingwithsound.com/an-xy-mode-oscilloscope-in-your-
browser/)

If you want to get in touch, I'd love to add more detail about how the code
works :)

~~~
m1el
I am planning to do a writeup on the core algorithm myself.

But in a few words: linear algebra and integrals.

*Edit

------
phkahler
That could be an awesome previewer for .ild files (Laser Show stuff). The
OpenLase and VectorBoy projects might like to hear from you.

It would may also be really nice for rendering the old vector games in MAME -
I have a Cinematronics emulator that can run about 13 vector games too, mostly
black and white.

------
jkleiser
I like it, but I would prefer a plain oscilloscope function, and being able to
connect it to a Web Audio source of mine.

~~~
m1el
Maybe I'll try doing that this weekend.

------
supercoder
SyntaxError: Unexpected use of reserved word 'let' in strict mode

~~~
Udo
Are you on Firefox by chance? I discovered this week that Firefox doesn't do
ES6 on included <script> files unless you specify an explicit content type
enabling it (which in turn breaks things on all other browsers).

~~~
m1el
It should work in Firefox, there is a workaround specifically for that.

~~~
Udo
It does work for me on FF, although it prints an error to console before the
workaround kicks in.

------
kepakko
Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'clearColor' of null

~~~
m1el
You don't have webgl, duh.

~~~
Udo
I'm not sure "duh" is the right response here.

------
thrownaway2424
It says I don't have webgl, but chrome://gpu says "WebGL: Hardware
accelerated". Not the first time I've run into this.

------
leetbulb
khrậng. amazing.

